# Gas attachment to smoker



## sniltz (Jun 1, 2012)

I am fixing to purchase a smoker that is a wood smoker with a gas attachment built inside.  My question is this.  Can you use this type of smoker for kcbs if as long as you do not hook up the gas attachment?  I have a wood smoker but, need one that has a gas attachment to cook for family and catering.  I prefer a 100% wood smoker, just would like to have a combo one as well.  I know kcbs doesn't allow gas but, the rule say only the use of gas.  Don't know for sure thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure myself, but we do have many judges that should be able to answer that for you!


----------



## old prospector (Jun 2, 2012)

From KCBS rules and regs. Hope. this answers your question .

6) Fires shall be of wood, wood pellets or charcoal. Gas
and electric heat sources shall not be permitted for cooking
or holding. Propane or electric is permitted as fire starters,
provided that the competition meat is not in/on the cooking
device. Electrical accessories such as spits, augers, forced draft
are permitted. No open pits or holes are permitted, except at
the election of the contest organizer. Fires shall not be built
on the ground.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 8, 2012)

Check with your KCBS reps in your area or call them directly to clarify but as far as I understand it you can use a rig that is gas lit or electric lit as long as the gas or electric is fully disconnected after lit.

If you can clearly make the separation at the time of competition then I think you're good.  But if the only thing you can do is shut off the gas, you're asking for trouble.

There was a case recently of a very famous team that I cannot honestly recall who was DQ'd for using gas or electric during the cook.

If it were me, I wouldn't take the chance unless I could prove to the judges that it was never connected.

I used to bring my Weber Performer with me but forgetting to shut the gas off and disconnect the bottle was too great a concern.


----------



## sniltz (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, this answers my question.


----------

